# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  INGENIERO AGRONOMO COLEGIADO Y HABILITADO

## manolo40pe

_Ofrezco mis servicios para firma de planos, documentos, registros ante SENASA, otros.
Soy Ingeniero Agrónomo colegiado con habilitación vigente. 
Ing. José Salazar Celi
CIP 54634
RPM #998755193
RPC 978612435_Temas similares: Ingeniero Agrónomo (Asesor) - Especialista en Higos Ingeniero Agrónomo Jorge millones liza - ingeniero agrónomo - unprg Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral

----------

